# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الدفاع المدني الاردني في سطور

## العالي عالي

تعود بدايات عمل الدفاع المدني في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية إلى عهد الإمارة حيث كانت أعماله تنفذ آنذاك من قبل فرق مدنية محدودة العدد والمهمات وتعمل ضمن كادر البلدية . 
في عام 1948م وما بعد هذه الحقبة ونتيجة لتوالي الأحداث وعدم استقرار المنطقة فقد برزت الحاجة إلى ضرورة إيجاد جهة تعنى بحماية المدنيين من ويلات الحروب , وبالاستناد إلى المادة(18) من نظام الدفاع رقم (2) لسنة 1939 صدر عن رئيس الوزراء أمر الدفاع رقم (3) لسنة 1953(1) وخّول أمر الدفاع هذا وزير الدفاع صلاحية تأليف هيئة للدفاع المدني في المملكة الأردنيــة الهاشميــة بغية تنفيذ غايات الدفاع المدني ووضع الأحكام اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه الغايات التي حددت بما يلي :-  
المحافظة على الأرواح بأتباع طرق الوقاية . 
المحافظة على الممتلكات . 
بذل المساعدات للأهلين المتضررين من جراء الغارات وإرشادهم إلى كيفية اجتناب الضرر . 
وفي عام 1954م صدر عن وزير الدفاع أمر الدفاع رقم(1) لسنة 1954(1) وتضمن هذا الأمر تأليف لجان دفاع مدني في العاصمة والألوية والأقضية والنواحي تتولى مهام الدفاع المدني، وفي عام 1955م صدر أمر الدفاع رقم (1) لسنة 1955(2) والذي تضمن تعديل تشكيل لجان الدفاع المدني .  
وعلى أثر العدوان الثلاثي على مصر عام 1956م وانطلاقاً من إيمان جلالة المغفور له بإذن الله تعالى القائد الباني الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه من أن الإنسان أغلى ما نملك في هذا البلد الصامد، جاءت التوجيهات الملكية السامية بإنشاء جهاز دفاع مدني وبناء على ذلك صدر قانون الدفاع المدني رقم (12) لسنة 1959(3) الذي حل محل قانون الدفاع المدني المؤقت رقم (35) لسنة 1956(4) و بقي الدفاع المدني جزءاً من تنظيم الأمن العام إلى أن انفصل عنه من الناحية الإدارية عام 1970م ، وفي عام 1978م انفصلت دائرة الدفاع المدني عن مديرية الأمن العام مالياً وأصبحت لها موازنتها الخاصة بها. 
ولمواكبة التطورات التي شهدتها المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في التسعينات من القرن العشرين بما فيها من تطور وازدهار فقد صدر قانون الدفاع المدني رقم (18) لسنة 1999(5) ليحل محل قانون الدفاع المدني رقم (12) لسنة 1959 . 
لقد حققت المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني بعد صدور قانون الدفاع المدني رقم (18) لسنة 1999 نقلة نوعية في شتى مجالات العمل وكانت قفزات هائلة بخطوات مدروسة مستمدة من الرعاية الموصولة التي تشرّف هذا الجهاز الإنساني النبيل وحظي بها من القيادة الهاشمية المظفرة،حيث ارتفع مستوى تأهيل المرتبات إلى حد أصبح معه القيام بالواجبات وبخاصة في معالجة الحوادث يتم بكفاءة وإتقان،كما تم التوسع الأفقي من خلال افتتاح مراكز جديدة للدفاع المدني وأدخلت للخدمة آليات ومعدات وأجهزة حديثة ذات تقنية عالية ومتطورة وتم تحديث وتطوير الأنظمة والقوانين والخطط إلى جانب سلسلة واسعة متشعبة من التحديثات في علوم وتقنيات الدفاع المدني . 
وللمزيد يمكنكم زيارة موقعهم:
http://www.cdd.gov.jo/

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يحفظهم
ويجعلهم ذخر للوطن
وحمايه لارض الوطن


مشكووووووووور عالي

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا العالي على الموضوع القيم و المفيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_الله يحفظهم
ويجعلهم ذخر للوطن
وحمايه لارض الوطن


مشكووووووووور عالي
_


بقدر اقول عفيا الدفاع المدني  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

